# One for all you Fellers



## BarbS (Sep 4, 2012)

A photo I found on Facebook. Couldn't locate a credit for the photographer.

[attachment=10139]


----------



## Kevin (Sep 4, 2012)

Oh wow, that is logging art if it is real. Awesome thanks for posting that barb. 

When I saw your title I just pictured you in a hardhat and chainsaw standing beside another big Catalpa you slew.


----------



## BarbS (Sep 4, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Oh wow, that is logging art if it is real. Awesome thanks for posting that barb.
> 
> When I saw your title I just pictured you in a hardhat and chainsaw standing beside another big Catalpa you slew.



Ha! you oughta' see me wielding that big ol' peavy hook, rolling chunks around! and no, I won't take a picture.


----------



## BarbS (Sep 4, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> BarbS said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...



The Devil You Say.


----------



## woodsmith (Sep 11, 2012)

Thats a serpentine cut if I have ever seen one.


----------

